# Baby crying on a long flight.



## Susie (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...ack-of-the-plane/story-e6frfq80-1227208636923

Can you imagine listening to a baby cry, screech, howl for nearly 13 hours on a long flight.
Parents desperately trying to calm baby, whose little ears and body simply can't stand the vibrations of the plane.
When this happens, I wish the young family would be invited to move to the back of the plane!
And the scarf mentioned in the above story--who cares!!
Have you experienced anything similar?  :shrug:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 4, 2015)

I have often thought that airlines should have one seat at the rear in soundproofed enclosure  so other passengers could enjoy or at least tolerate the flight.  Babies cry, we love 'em but ..........


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2015)

The baby should fly in the cockpit, to keep the pilots awake!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't like flying, and haven't flown very much at all.  I never had the pleasure of being around a crying baby on my flights.   I feel bad for the babies, they say it's really bad for their eardrums to fly, parents should only take them on planes when absolutely necessary, IMO.  Excellent suggestion Meanderer! :iagree:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 4, 2015)

On my recent flights to and from Singapore there were numerous infants so isolation would have been impractical. The parents did a wonderful job of keeping the children quiet and there was minimal crying.

It's very hard travelling with infants, especially on the parents. I try to be patient and enjoy looking at the babies.


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2015)

I had a toddler behind me on a five-hour flight who threw a full-scale tantrum for the whole flight.  Not simply crying or grizzling, but screaming, thrashing, kicking.  Every now and then, the father would pick him up and walk up and down the aisle with him, so he could kick people in the head and grab hair.  I did not think it was possible to keep a tantrum up that long.....I would have thought the kid would pass out after a couple of hours, but NOOOOOOOO......  There was obviously something wrong more than the usual boredom or hurting ears.   That's the worst I've ever seen.  

I was lucky with my daughter.  I flew with her when she was one week old, then epic transatlantic flights (duration from point A to Point B - 36 hours) at four months, five months and one year.  She travelled well.  Then she started flying unaccompanied on direct flights at five (those were the good old days).


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2015)

We are often on long haul flights and have heard many crying babies, none as bad as that.  On one of our flights home Sunday a couple sitting directly us coughed the entire 7 1/2 hours. Husband and I now have colds, again. We'd both had colds in Thailand but were better. Grrrr


----------



## Laurie (Feb 5, 2015)

I sat next to a squalling brat, the child of a British diplomat for 32 hours, only broken by a refuelling stop, from Brize Norton to Ascension and then from Ascension  to the Falklands!

On a military Tri-Star no ministering angels, just half a dozen sergeant stewards who were more interested in the senior officers up front than us in the baggage class!

At that time I doubt if more than one child went to the Falklands in two years, and it had to be next to me!


----------



## oldman (Feb 5, 2015)

As a pilot, I have encountered crying babies many times, or I should say that the Flight Attendants have done so. There is a prescription that the parents can get from a doctor that will help a baby be a better flier. I think it must be knockout drops or something like that because I have seen and been told by passengers that have given this to their baby that they sleep very well. I know the FA's have asked passengers if they would like to move to the back of the plane, but never made them move. I have always been told that the pressure effects many baby's ears. This is probably true, since the babies are new and their skin is probably fairly thin. The FA's have asked parents if they would like to walk their baby up and down the aisle, if possible. That does sometimes help. I know that we never had anything on-board to give a baby to prevent them from crying. That would not be a good idea. I understand the passenger's frustration, but I also know that most parents are embarrassed for their baby's crying. They have apologized when leaving the plane. 

It is just part of the experience.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2015)

Everyone of us began life as a baby. 
None of us were silent 24/7.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmmm, maybe a giant pacifier strapped on to the baby's head?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We are often on long haul flights and have heard many crying babies, none as bad as that.  On one of our flights home Sunday a couple sitting directly us coughed the entire 7 1/2 hours. Husband and I now have colds, again. We'd both had colds in Thailand but were better. Grrrr



Like on a flight, when we are in a restaurant eating, we absolutely hate it when a child or adult is coughing near us. On a flight, people just can't get up and leave. At a restaurant, people either have to tolerate the coughing or leave their meal behind. Meals cost too much to leave behind. 

Crying babies can also disrupt a church service as well. There is a Nursery, but for Christmas Eve Services, the Nursery is closed. Fortunately, the parent will take the baby out of the sanctuary if it continues to cry. 

Like I tell everyone, I don't tolerate things nearly as good as I did when I was younger.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Like on a flight, when we are in a restaurant eating, we absolutely hate it when a child or adult is coughing near us. On a flight, people just can't get up and leave. At a restaurant, people either have to tolerate the coughing or leave their meal behind. Meals cost too much to leave behind.
> 
> Crying babies can also disrupt a church service as well. There is a Nursery, but for Christmas Eve Services, the Nursery is closed. Fortunately, the parent will take the baby out of the sanctuary if it continues to cry.
> 
> Like I tell everyone, I don't tolerate things nearly as good as I did when I was younger.



This couple (I'd guess early 70's)just coughed and I saw them doing so without even covering their mouths.  When I got up to get stuff out of the overhead compartment the man stood up and coughed right in my face without covering his mouth!  I could have smacked him!!

On a flight a couple of years ago I sat across the aisle from a mother with 2 kids about age 6 and a year.  The 6 year old had plenty to keep her occupied but this mother did not have anything for the baby who cried for a good part of the 7 hour flight.  He could walk but the mother seemed to expect him to just sit, she wouldn't even get up and walk him up and down the aisle.  Finally, another woman in the same row offered to walk the baby up and down the aisle.  No more crying.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 5, 2015)

Wear ear plugs, problem solved


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Wear ear plugs, problem solved



I've never found any ear plugs that actually blocked loud noise.


----------



## Sid (Feb 5, 2015)

I can understand the frustration involved on every ones part, the parents other passengers and the flight attendants. To claim discrimination is unbelievable.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2015)

I feel sorry for people who travel with babies and I know many find it stressful. My stepdaughter took a long haul flight with her son when he was about 7 months. He was fussy on the way home but not a peep on the way there.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

Unless the parents really HAVE TO, I cannot understand why they will take a baby onto a plane, knowing as surely they must, that it's bad for the baby, can hurt their ears. I would scream too with painful ears.Just for a holiday in the sun, I think it's really selfish of them.


----------

